# My son's itty bitty little penis



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

We don't go to well baby checks (and if we do they are so random)....but my baby son (8 months) has the littlest tiniest penis I've ever seen. Not that I've seen that many baby penises, but you get the point!

I also notice that he RARELY ever has an erection - probably seen it happen twice, and even then it's barely noticeable.

I hesitate to take him to a ped to have it looked at because I don't want to hear that circ will make it "bigger" or that he has some faulty part.... and while I know this post isn't entirely circ related, it is a bit because I have a feeling that would be the first thing the doc would recommend. Which I would, of course, say no to and then walk out.

It's almost as though he's got just a bit of foreskin with his shaft and glans buried somewhere in a not-so-fatty fat pad.

Is this okay? Would you have a doc check him? Or just let it be?


----------



## AmyCarin (Aug 4, 2004)

Google "hidden penis" and see if that seems like what your son has.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
We don't go to well baby checks (and if we do they are so random)....but my baby son (8 months) has the littlest tiniest penis I've ever seen. Not that I've seen that many baby penises, but you get the point!

I also notice that he RARELY ever has an erection - probably seen it happen twice, and even then it's barely noticeable.

I hesitate to take him to a ped to have it looked at because I don't want to hear that circ will make it "bigger" or that he has some faulty part.... and while I know this post isn't entirely circ related, it is a bit because I have a feeling that would be the first thing the doc would recommend. Which I would, of course, say no to and then walk out.

It's almost as though he's got just a bit of foreskin with his shaft and glans buried somewhere in a not-so-fatty fat pad.

Is this okay? Would you have a doc check him? Or just let it be?

My ds has this too. Intact 4y grew out and into his foreskin. Intact 7 mo looks just like his did. I think when they're little like that, its hard to tell.


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

my 9 mo old has a teeny tiny one as well... I posted about it recently. The consensus was leave him be and there's a wide range of normal.


----------



## savienu (May 26, 2007)

My son's seems really small too, but no doctor has said anything about it, so I'm assuming it's probably all right.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

It doesn't look like buried or hidden penis, just a small one....but thanks to the PPs who said they have the same issues...that makes me feel better.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

My older son's seemed very small, just a little scrunched up cone of skin over the glans, with no apparent shaft for a long time. Last I saw him naked (which was when he was about 10, many years ago), he penis looked normal sized and proportional to the rest of his body.

Every penis is different, there is a wide range of normal. And what a baby's penis looks like doesn't not always predict what it will look like later in life.

Gillian


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

my ds's is normal, sometimes i wonder if hes overly blessed







but my dh has what looks like a small penis (he is intact) and rest assured, its not the same case once erect.


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glongley* 
My older son's seemed very small, just a little scrunched up cone of skin over the glans, with no apparent shaft for a long time.

That describes my ds2's exactly - good to know your ds's grew eventually


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

My second son seems to be a bit smaller than my first son...but then again my first son is...umm...WELL endowded!!! But I remember my husband saying not long after my second son was born "it's a good thing we don't circ, because there wouldn't be anything left then!"

My husband also appears quite small (he's my only partner ever, so I don't have much to compare him to except what I've seen while researching circumcision) but when erect it functions just fine, and that's what matters, right?


----------

